# Young Sampson (GSD)



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's Sampson at 8 weeks being a lazy sod 



















And my boy on his first ever walk after getting his jabs & chip


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhh hes gorgeous.
he has found the right spot by the fire, all he needs now is the fire to be switched on and he will be there as often as he likes. hes not daft.
lucky you, he is going to be a handsome chap.
michelle xx


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Michelle, he loves his spot by the fire it's hard to shift him sometimes. Your right he's not daft, where the hot water pipes run under the landing, he loves lying there at night too.

He's little under 9 months now so here's some more old pics & some newer ones.




























Samps at 8 months grown at his favorite place, the beer garden. He's a big lad!









Me so sleeepyyy









I lie here dad, it so cool


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

awww hes beautiful!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

He is so gorgeous. Cute pictures.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sampson is a very handsome fellow,i have a soft spot for gsd.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my so cute little guy you got there, just love his ears!


----------



## chis (Sep 2, 2010)

AWWW i love GSD puppy's with their floppy ears Sampson is a lovely boy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww love him


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG, he is so beautiful!!!

I too have a bit of a soft spot for GSD's :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

He is adorable!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am a huge GSD fan!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures, GSDs are my favourite breed:thumbup:


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

he,s adorable, time for a friend maybe????


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Would love to Hilary, if you want to go on a doggie date just let me know


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsme boy my fav breed :thumbup:


----------



## kayspack (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh what a handsome little chap , probably not so little now, GSD are one of my favorite breeds too :thumbup:


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Nope not so little anymore but still cute none the less


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Stoka said:


> Would love to Hilary, if you want to go on a doggie date just let me know


love too, where abouts are you?:confused1:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

He is a wee cracker, now i just need to work on hubby to let me get one as a playmate for Trigger


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

He is a handsome boy


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
Thanks for sharing - you made me smile and I needed it!!!!
Gorgeous fella!


----------

